
Image: Mock up of 2020 election night, mcraven wins - andrewfromx
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Ecc8_vlU0AY014A?format=jpg&name=medium
======
andrewfromx
from [https://medium.com/@ArticlesOfUnity/the-articles-of-
unity-f5...](https://medium.com/@ArticlesOfUnity/the-articles-of-
unity-f544f930d336) idea

